# style of music that dont exist anymore thecno-industrial and REAL industrial music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Let's face it, i blame the music industry for this, what am i talking about stuff like ministry twitch
ect, einsturzende neubauten .

What happen , is the same thing that happen to '' alternative music'' back in the days alternative ment alternative to pop.Music industry deside to cash in on this and formated it , into pop music.

This make me angry a bit..

What about you guys,oh and same thing happen to punk and metal, hardcore...
Who responsable for this crap?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey! I believe if you do some searching you will find contemporary artists that need to express themselves in a true manner. Artists that are not driven by the wish to succeed, but the need to be artists. I'm not so into electronica but try Hocico f.ex.  Otherwise blast Ministry once more!!!








How about that?
Don't forget that Social Distortion and Napalm Death are still going strong \m/
Enemies of the music business...


----------

